# moving apple trees



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

I need to move some apple trees away from the house and down the hill. They are about twenty feet tall with trunks around 8 inches. How far down can I trim the limbs and is this the right time of year? Thanks.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

OK...If I were you I would trim them down to about four feet from their base, dig out around the roots real good to form a nice ball, wrap the root ball in burlap and then drag them down to their new home.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Calypso. I will give that a try.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

No problemo amigo


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey...do I know you?


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

No...


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice post. :laughing: :laughing: it's easy to feel ignored around here. I used to think there was a click but then they all left.

I mentioned this idea one other time.

I've had some luck moving trees this time of year by digging, soaking the ball, and freezing the ball overnight or sometimes over a couple of nights. A frozen ball is easier to wrap and move and won't fall apart. The tree might not even know it was moved in the spring. Of course this method does not work in florida. 

I've moved trees with spade trucks, (contractors ), with about 50/50 sucess. 

That's about all i know about moving trees.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks K2, I almost went over to the dark side. I didn't realize how normal it could start to feel to talk to myself. I was beginning to look forward to many more days of secluded thoughts.
Anyway, thank god I am not in a cold climate. Frozen balls.......dang, what a thought. It would make it easier to move my tree though. Too bad I am in costal california. Thanks for the response. Keep warm.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

The landscapers must have took their profits and went to Cancun for the winter.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Did you get your tree moved??


----------



## ccld (Nov 10, 2006)

calypso said:


> I need to move some apple trees away from the house and down the hill. They are about twenty feet tall with trunks around 8 inches. How far down can I trim the limbs and is this the right time of year? Thanks.


 I think to be on the safe side, either talk to a Arborist or perhaps a Master Gardener at your local nursery. If you are saying that the trunks are 8" in diameter, THAT is a BIG tree. It'll take more than a man to move it. Even if you do prune it as much as 50%, the rootball will weigh a TON. Good luck


----------



## ckc (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats a large tree to move... do you know anyone with a tree spade?


----------



## ckc (Dec 22, 2006)

You could rent one. Possible an attachment to a skid loader.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I haven't moved them yet. I guess I will need some heavier equipment. I have one more question. Can I prune and move them anytime before they sprout new leaves?


----------



## ckc (Dec 22, 2006)

sorry, not sure. Typically late fall is good time to transplant. Not sure about fuit bearing trees.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

OK...I finally moved one apple tree. By myself. I modified my scissor lift with a few metal bars and made it into a forklift. Too bad I made a mess of the root ball in the process though. Then I lowered it onto a heavy duty cart that I have for moving concrete pieces and rolled it down the hill to its new home. I am hoping it will be OK.


----------

